# YG Lange 1 Moonphase, Just Stolen!, W55th and Broadway, NY, NY



## sbirnbaum

My watch was just stolen yesterday. In box with papers (included Cellini Stamp and dated January 2007). 18K Yellow Gold, Lange 1 Moonphase, Champagne Dial, Black Strap. Model #109.021. Serial # 149063. WH-75-26.

If anyone has any advice on places this would likely be sold for resale, how it might resurface, steps I should take, etc - much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fenderusastrat

Sorry to ask but I am just curious. How the heck did you get this kind of watch stolen in the middle of the city?? Did someone take it off your wrist or did you leave it in the box sitting somewhere only to come back to find it was gone???


----------

